

Flywheel Raises $1.2M for Its Designer-Centric WordPress Hosting Platform - t_rave
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/05/flywheel-raises-1-2m-for-its-designer-centric-wordpress-hosting-platform/

======
ecesena
I like the project, but I'm not convinced about the pricing model constrained
by visits. Especially the bulks/freelancers where -I assume- the number of
visits depends upon the freelancer's clients. Not to mention 10$/m for TLS...

Congrats for the round, btw!

------
samsolomon
I use Flywheel to host Signal Tower, and they have been incredibly friendly.

They also make it incredibly easy to build sites and transfer them to clients,
which has been a pain at work in the past. They are really the ideal host for
freelancers building small WordPress sites for clients that aren't going to do
maintenance.

Congrats to Rick and the Flywheel team!

------
yid
Odd choice of name, when flywheel.com is owned by the "official" SF cab-
hailing app.

~~~
seeingfurther
and there is also
[http://www.flywheelsports.com/](http://www.flywheelsports.com/)

------
timjahn
Congrats to Dusty and team!

------
Zaheer
$10/month for a hosted wordpress platform? No thanks. Name.com's Rapidpress is
$2.50/month and offers practically the same thing.

